# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  ماذا يمثل لك يوم 14 فبراير؟

## Zhrt_ALm6r

ماذا يمثل لك يوم 14 فبراير؟


مساء الخير
اليوم عندي موضوع بلش يشغل الناس من هلأ



ماذا يعني لك يوم عيد الحب ؟  

 يختلف الاهتمام بهذا العيد باختلاف
 الدول والعادات والتقاليد    فتمتلئ المحلات
 في شوارع المدن وخاصة المطاعم بزينة 

ذات لون أحمر، وترتفع الأضواء    الحمراء في 

معظم المناطق ، أما محلات الألبسة فإنها 

تتبارى في عرض الألبسة ذات    اللون الأحمر
 فقط خلال هذا العيد، وكثيراً ما تضع المطاعم 

زهوراً حمراء على طاولاتها    التي تغطى في 

الغالب بشراشف ذات لون أحمر، هذا عدا 

التخفيضات التي تقدم بسبب هذا    العيد . 



في ( عيد الحب ) هل سبق أن أهديت أحداً أو تلقيت هدية    من أحد أو لبست اللون الأحمر؟  

 
لو كان أفضل اهدائك وردة حمراء . . . فلمن تهديها ؟ 




وغيرها الكثير الكثير 

ما هي ردودكم

----------


## ajluni top

لا يمثل اي شي مثله مثل باقي الايام

وهو الحب يوم واحد بس :SnipeR (102):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يوم 14\2 يوم طبيعي بالنسبه الي, ولا فكرت بيوم البس الاحمر فيه واذا كان لبسي فيه احمر بهذاك اليوم بغير البس كله.

----------


## The Gentle Man

يوم عادي كباقي الايام
ليس ذو اهميه

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

وانا بأيدكم :Icon31:

----------


## غسان

_انا صوتت ل(( يمثل الحب ..))_ 

_بعرف انه الحب لايقتصر على يوم واحد .. بس هو شيء رمزي قد يحمل معاني جميله .. زي يوم الام .._

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

هو أكيد لا يمثل شيء ....لكن من الرائع بأن يكون هنالك يوم نكرم به الحب هذا المعنى المقدس هذا اللفظ الجميل ... من الرائع ان تحتفل مع من تحب حتى ولو بوردة حمراء .... وهو لون الحب..... الحب لا يأتي بيوم واحد فقط لكن يجب ان نكرمه كما نكرم الام وكما نكرم كل شي جميل

----------


## eng.samara

من الحكي.....افهمت انو عبد الحب
بأيد the gentle man

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اه يوم بشهر 2 قال ماذا يمثل قال  :Icon31:

----------


## محمد العزام

اعتبره يوم بايخ 

مع العذر لمن يخالفني الراي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> _انا صوتت ل(( يمثل الحب ..))_ 
> 
> _بعرف انه الحب لايقتصر على يوم واحد .. بس هو شيء رمزي قد يحمل معاني جميله .. زي يوم الام .._


 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anas_shbeeb

بكون يوم سبت وهوه اول يوم دوام بالاسبوع عشان هيك بحبوش

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

والله يا محمد العزام أنا معك

----------


## Paradise

ما بمثلي شي يوم عادي و بمضي

----------


## keana

لا يمثل لي شيئا لانه حرام
والي ابتدعه واحد نصراني وانا ما بقتنع بهدا اليوم ابدا

وما في اعياد الا الاضحى والفطر وهم اجمل الاعياد عندي

----------


## دموع الورد

لا يمثل سوى عادي.. ويمر

----------


## anoucha

اليوم اللي تولد فيه حفيد خالي  هههههههههههههههه بس هو يوم عادي عندي :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## جسر الحياة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_هو أكيد لا يمثل شيء ....لكن من الرائع بأن يكون هنالك يوم نكرم به الحب هذا المعنى المقدس هذا اللفظ الجميل ... من الرائع ان تحتفل مع من تحب حتى ولو بوردة حمراء .... وهو لون الحب..... الحب لا يأتي بيوم واحد فقط لكن يجب ان نكرمه كما نكرم الام وكما نكرم كل شي جميل_


 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 
 :Bl (14):  :SnipeR (62):  :Bl (14):  :SnipeR (62): 
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## diyaomari

ولا شي

----------


## المتميزة

يمثل لي اول يوم امتحانات  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عاشقة الاحزان

الحب ليس فقط له يوم واحد او وقت يحتفل به الحب شعور داخلي يولد في لحظة ويبدأيكبر مع الايام كالجنين في بطن أمه والحب شيء وقدس والحب لا يقتصر على يوم واحد بل على مدى الحياة وحلو انك تهدي الشخص اللي بتحبه بهذا اليوم الجميل مش شرط انو يكون شاب(حبيبك) يمكن يكون أمك او صديقة مخلصة لكي فتكرميها بوردة حمرا او هدية رمزية بهذا اليوم يوم الحب

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يوم ميلادي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Tiem

*ليس مناسبة او بدعة اسلامية لنقتدي بعيد الحب وانما لها هدف لكي يؤيد فكرة تزويج الرهبان من بعظهم ...وهذا في مثل هذا اليوم من عام 270 للميلاد المجيد قام احد الرهبان الفاتيكان بحب راهبة تاضل لتعديل فكرة الزواج الذي يمنع شرعا في الدين المسيحي بامر من البابا الذي به يخلد الراهب نفسه وحياته لخدمة المسيح ودين المسيح عليه السلام والذي ذيع سيطه في الفاتيكان واعدم في 14/2 عام 270 لاجل حب عذري بين الرهبان ليس لاي مجتمع كان حتى المسيحية نفسها لان ذلك خص الحب للرهبان وليس لاي شخص كان يريد احياء حب فيتجه لعيد الراهب الفادي لحبه فالنتاين.........................................*
*تقبل رايي ومروري...................*
*تيم*

----------


## saousana

> يوم ميلادي


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Bataineh.88

ليكن يوم الحب
وليكن حبي لعائلتي

----------


## آلجوري

يوم عادي جدا ... لا حتى مو عادي إلا يوم سيئ لاني راح أسافر  :Eh S(2): 


افضل ان افاجئ من احبه ( مهما كان نوع الحب ) بوقت احتفالي معه بحبنا ... فللمفاجأت طعمها الخاص ..
أو أن احتفل مع امي بعيد حب الام ..
أن احتفل مع  خطيبي او زوجي .. بعيد زواجنا او خطبتنا ...
هيك بضل في أيام رمزيه للتعبير عن الحب زي ما بدهم غسان ومحمد واحمد  :Smile:  ..

لكن مو ضروري يكون هالرمز واليوم تبعيه للنصارى ..
ولانه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم خبرنا (من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم)
أنا بفضل أضل مسلمة مو نصرانيه ..
والله تعالى يقول (لا تجد قوما يؤمنون بالله واليوم الأخر يوادون من حاد الله ورسوله ) 
سورة المجادلة

----------


## آلجوري

شكرا زهرة المطر  :Smile:

----------


## Bataineh.88

حلو كلامك جورية

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري 					 
> _يوم عادي جدا ... لا حتى مو عادي إلا يوم سيئ لاني راح أسافر 
> 
> 
> افضل ان افاجئ من احبه ( مهما كان نوع الحب ) بوقت احتفالي معه بحبنا ... فللمفاجأت طعمها الخاص ..
> أو أن احتفل مع امي بعيد حب الام ..
> أن احتفل مع  خطيبي او زوجي .. بعيد زواجنا او خطبتنا ...
> هيك بضل في أيام رمزيه للتعبير عن الحب زي ما بدهم غسان ومحمد واحمد  ..
> ...


 :SnipeR (62):  احسنتي

----------


## جسر الحياة

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_يوم عادي جدا ... لا حتى مو عادي إلا يوم سيئ لاني راح أسافر 


افضل ان افاجئ من احبه ( مهما كان نوع الحب ) بوقت احتفالي معه بحبنا ... فللمفاجأت طعمها الخاص ..
أو أن احتفل مع امي بعيد حب الام ..
أن احتفل مع خطيبي او زوجي .. بعيد زواجنا او خطبتنا ...
هيك بضل في أيام رمزيه للتعبير عن الحب زي ما بدهم غسان ومحمد واحمد  .. 
لكن مو ضروري يكون هالرمز واليوم تبعيه للنصارى ..
ولانه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم خبرنا (من تشبه بقوم فهو منهم)
أنا بفضل أضل مسلمة مو نصرانيه ..
والله تعالى يقول (لا تجد قوما يؤمنون بالله واليوم الأخر يوادون من حاد الله ورسوله ) 
سورة المجادلة_





Excellent

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Bataineh.88  
_حلو كلامك جورية_




اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_ احسنتي_




اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Scorpio  
_ 

Excellent_





مقدم والله ما بيغلى عليكم كلامي  ..  :Db465236ff: 

شكرا إلكم  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

F5

هو في عيون حبيبي كل شيء وفي عيوني لا شيء وان اجتمعنا يكون يمثل حبنا اذا  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]ولا اشي ههههههههههه 

ليش شو فيه ؟؟؟؟؟
 :KittyDance:  :KittyDance: [/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]14 فبراير كإنو العيد الوطني لجمهورية جزر القمر اذا مش غلطان ..   :KittyDance: 

بس مش عارف هم ناويين ينقلبوا ع نظام الحكم هناك ولا لأ !!  :SnipeR (16): [/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> [align=center]14 فبراير كإنو العيد الوطني لجمهورية جزر القمر اذا مش غلطان ..  
> 
> بس مش عارف هم ناويين ينقلبوا ع نظام الحكم هناك ولا لأ !! [/align]


 :Eh S(9):  :Eh S(9):

----------

